# Looking for belt sizes



## cheapskate (Sep 29, 2018)

Need some help guys. Need a drive belt and auger belt for a older craftsman.
This is the model number C950-52677 
Can't find info anywhere.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Craftsman Part Numbers

1733324SM Drive belt
585416MA Auger belt


----------



## cheapskate (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks Jackmels, Do you know what those measurements are? Think I'll go to the local TSC and get them.
Not sure where I can find a conversion chart.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

cheapskate said:


> Thanks Jackmels, Do you know what those measurements are? Think I'll go to the local TSC and get them.
> Not sure where I can find a conversion chart.


I've been using this site for a few years, good prices and usually have any belt you need.
Easy search. Hope you find them.

https://www.vbelts4less.com/


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

1733324SM Drive belt *3/8 x 33 1/4*
585416MA Auger belt *1/2 x 38 3/8*


----------



## cheapskate (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks motor city. Belts are done. Now for the gummed up carb.


----------

